# damage of superblock



## DnDwarf (Jul 1, 2010)

Hello. I've got a dedicated server with Freebsd 7.2 Release. And got a terrible disaster, tryied to find information but couldn't find anything to resolve my problem. If you could give me a link or if you could tell me how to resolv this situation you would save me.
I'll start from the beginning. I took a dedicated server, the OS was already their, people who work in dc made just one slice - / . 1 ufs2 system with / on it, and another slice is used for swap. 
One day I tried to connect to server and got no responce, I went to special recovery console and tryied kvm, I saw this:
http://img189.imageshack.us/i/1231232.jpg/

I found that the second innode was damaged, and I tried to find what to do in this situation.
I read this article http://phaq.phunsites.net/2007/07/01/uf ... es-in-ufs/ and made what there was said, after that I ran fsck, rebooted the system, it didn't get online, so I used a resque kernel and when I mounted my ufs2 filesystem I was shocked, all the date, all the directories were gone (/var, /usr, etc) and there was only 1 folder - lost+found. I had some critical data on this disc which I really need to restore, and I cant find apropriate info about how to do this.
Please could someone give me an advice.
Thank you


----------



## aragon (Jul 1, 2010)

[thread=5713]Related[/thread].


----------

